# Simoreg 6RA7075



## dermoench (6 August 2006)

Hallo Leute,
hat von euch schon mal jemand mit einem Simoreg DC 6RA7075 folgendes Problem gehabt?

Der Impulsgeber am Motor ist  durch einen unachtsammen Staplerfahrer zerstört worden. Der zerstörte Impulsgeber war ein Stegmann DG60D-5D1WC0K00500-000028. Er ist anhand seiner Nummer von Sick/Stegmann in den neuen Typ DRS60-E4A02048 umgeschlüsselt worden.

Laut Datenblätter beider Geber muß das funtionieren. Der Simoreg zeigt aber nun sobald ich den neuen Geber anschließe die Warnung A018 und/oder Fehler F018 was für Kurzschluß der Geberspannungsversorgung steht (oder Binäreingänge). Leitung habe ich natürlich gemessen und sie hat keinen Kurzschluß, auch ist die Pin-Belegung beider Geber identisch und richtig angeschlossen. wenn ich nun die Stromaufnahme des neuen Gebers messe, messe ich nur 3,6mA. Praktischerweise ist in der Anlage der selbe Antrieb ein zweites mal vorhanden mit dem selben alten Geber. Tausche ich die Geber gegeneinander wechselt auch der Fehler auf den anderen Simoreg. Der alte Geber nimmt aber sogar 63mA auf und verursacht nicht den Fehler F018. Abziehen aller Leitungen die auf Binäreingänge gehen bringt auch nichts, erst wenn man den Geber abzieht verschwindet der Fehler.

Kann das echt sein das ein Impulsgeber mit einem Antriebsregler inkompatibel ist? 

Wenn jemand von euch nen Tipp hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.


mit freundlichen Grüssen, Mike


----------



## edison (6 August 2006)

Habe jetzt leider nicht die Doku zum Simoreg vorliegen - aber kann es nicht sein, das A/B Spur vertauscht sind und das Gerät wegen falscher Drehrichtung abschaltet?


----------



## dermoench (7 August 2006)

hallo edison,

ein falsch angeklemmter oder A B spur vertauschter geber wird im simoreg mit F042 angezeigt.
das ist es mit sicherheit nicht.

sick/stegmann gibt in seinen datenblättern eine stromaufnahme für den DRS60 von 60mA an. so langsam frag ich mich, da der geber den ich hier habe nur 3,6mA stromaufnahme hat, ob der geber nicht doch kaputt ist.
das problem für mich besteht eigentlich darin das ich im moment in tiefster mexikanischer provinz diese inbetriebnahme machen muß, und man hier nicht mal eben von seinem großhändler um die ecke einen anderen impulsgeber zum testen bekommt. die müßen hier alles aus deutschland einfliegen lassen, natürlich mit 3-4 tagen  zeitverlust.

da es sich um einen aufwickler handelt kann ich aber auch nichtauf die rückführung verzichten. außerdem ist die scheiß zeitverschiebung zu europa ein problem. wenn hier morgen ist bekommste bei siemens keinen mehr. und siemens usa + mexiko kann "so eine komplizierte anfrage nicht beantworten, da müßen sie sich an die techniker in deutschland wenden". das haben die echt gesagt!!!!

aber danke edison, vielleicht fällt dir ja doch noch was ein, ich grübel die ganze zeit schon über dem handbuch ob ich einfach nur was übersehe.

tschüß aus mexiko, mike


----------



## edison (7 August 2006)

Da muß ich leider passen, wir betreiben bei uns alle Simoregs mit Analogtachos.
Hast Du den neuen Geber schonmal an einem andenen Netzteil angeschlossen und dann die Stromaufnahme gemessen?
Eventuell begrenzt ja der Simoreg im Kurzschlußfalle/bei Überlast die Geberstromaufnahme auf 3,6mA - dann müßte allerdings die Geberspannungsversorgung zusammenbrechen, hast Du Die schon gemessen (mit angeschlossenem, neuen Geber)?


----------



## dermoench (7 August 2006)

hallo edison

habe gerade mit siemens und sick telefoniert, du hast recht, der simoreg setzt bei kurzschluss die versorgungsspannung herunter. das könnte natürlich soweit sein das nur noch 3,6mA fließen.

ich werde gleich mal den geber an eine autobatterie anschließen und ein oszilloskop suchen (hoffentlich findet man sowas). dann schauen wir weiter.

gruß mike


----------



## edison (7 August 2006)

Autobatterie? Mit welchen Pegeln arbeitet denn Dein Geber?
Wenn der wirklich einen Kurzschluß fabriziert, dann bekommst Du bei dem Experiment an der Autobatterie aber warme Finger


----------



## dermoench (8 August 2006)

hallo edison,

mein "kleines experiment" mit der autobatterie (die batterie übrigens als notlösung da es hier weit und breit kein labornetzteil oder ähnliches gibt) hat ergeben das der geber tatsächlich nur eine stromaufnahme von 38mA hat. 
der simoreg regelt seine 15V spannungsversorgung für den geber bei "kurzschluss" runter um seine elektronik zu schützen.
warum er den geber mit 38mA als kurzschluss ansieht ist mir erst mal ein rätsel gewesen. 
dann bekam ich aber heute von meinem zweiten simoreg, der die letzten 2 wochen schon ohne probleme lief, undefinierbare fehler (undefinierbar weil ständig andere fehler).
ich hab mich also mal auf die suche in richtung emv probleme gemacht. also geberleitungen aus den kabelkanälen ziehen lassen und dann den problemgeber mit einer nur 20cm langen leitung abwechselnd an den beiden simoregs  angeschlossen. und siehe da, mein neuer geber macht keine kurzschlussmeldung oder fehlermeldung.
nun bekomm ich wenn ich die anlage starte nur noch ne meldung F042 was ohne impulse (da geber ja nicht am motor) auch ganz klar ist.
ich hab mir dann mal aus spaß den betriebselektriker geschnappt und ein bißchen small talk mit ihm gemacht. der erzählte mir dann das die viele probleme mit  elektronikbauteilen  haben. 
anschließend gab es ein kleines meeting mit der geschäftsführung und dem wartungspersonal. und was stellt sich da raus, die anlage die unmittelbar neben meiner anlage steht besitzt überhaupt keine form von erdung oder schirmung. erst wollte ich das nicht glauben, aber ich hab nachgesehen und es gehen nur 3 phasen in den schrank. in der anlage sind 12 dc antriebe mit alten thyristorstellern und leistungen um die 10kW.
ich hab dann mal in der UV alle anlagen in dem betrieb vom netz genommen.
nun läuft meine anlage ohne probleme und fehler, bis der rest des betriebes wieder ans netz geschaltet wird.
wenn ich es nicht selber heute erlebt hätte würde ich sagen: kann nicht war sein.
bei meinem telefonat mit einem siemens techniker war das emv problem aber auch das erste was er sagte.
in den nächsten tagen soll ein elektriker der firma den potenzialausgleich im betrieb erneuern.

ich danke dir edison das du dir mit einen kopf gemacht hast.

gruß mike


----------



## edison (8 August 2006)

Na Ja, man wird so alt wie eine Kuh und lernt immernoch dazu  

Wenigstens konntest Du Dein Problem soweit eingrenzen, das Du eine Lösung Präsentieren kannst.


----------



## Suschi-S7 (9 August 2006)

dermoench schrieb:


> die anlage die unmittelbar neben meiner anlage steht besitzt überhaupt keine form von erdung oder schirmung. erst wollte ich das nicht glauben,



Schirmung hätte ich da vieleicht auch nicht wirklich erwartet..... aber keine Erdung.... oha


----------

